# When to switch to adult food



## Kchilson02 (Jan 20, 2016)

So I have been feeding my girls oxbow essentials for mouse and young rat. I have 2 double rexes 5/6months and a dumbo 4/5months when should I switch to adult food? Also I feed them fresh veggies amd fruits fresh wheat grass on the side.


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

Around 4-6 months. Some people feed Oxbow Regal Adult to much younger rats and just add a little extra protein. So you can switch them now. Maybe give them a little chicken (no salt) or egg a couple times a week for an extra month. How do they like the fresh wheat grass?


----------



## JAnimal (Jul 23, 2014)

I would switch now too. I switched mine at 4 months because they didn't like the taste of the food and it was easier to find the adult one. I just gave them more scrambled egg then I normally do.


----------



## RatAtat2693 (Jan 13, 2016)

^Definitely. Mine wouldn't eat the Young Rat formula. Guess it didn't taste right, so they got eggs. Not that you can really go wrong with Oxbow, but I think the adult formula has better ingredients.


----------



## Kchilson02 (Jan 20, 2016)

They love the wheatgrass I trim it and they always eat every bit its was like three bucks at petsmart for the growing kit


----------

